

Good Snail Mail API Service? - bcardarella

I've looked at both PostalMethods and Postful. Wondering if there is any more competition out there.
======
pmjoyce
<https://www.mailfinch.com/api>

~~~
bcardarella
Yes, this one looks great. Thank-you!

